# gary speed twitter rumour



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

I shouldnt really be making this thread because i hate being part of rumours but youll prob hear about it somewhere anyway so i thought id share it.

Theres a rumour going about that why gary speed hung himself. One of my mates was telling me that duncan fergusons wife posted on twitter that she found out that her husband was having an affair with gary speeds wife for years and that duncan is the real father of garys wifes 13yr old boy. Im not on twittwr and dont really no anything about it but has anyone else heard anything about this. Duncans wife has supposed to deleted it after awhile and duncan hasnt came out and denied anyting about this.

If it is true , this is one sad story but the media will have a field day with it.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

True or not a grown man with a family has ended his own life and alot of heartbroken people

Why people have the need to stir sh!t on twitter is beyond me


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Don't know who any of these people are (footballers ?) and I don't understand twitter much either but I'm sure the lads at work were on about something on twitter saying how the gary fella killed himself cos he was gay.

The company who own Twitter should police it better to try stop this stuff. It just ends up causing heartache for the poor guys family either way.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*k me thats all the greiving family need.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> True or not a grown man with a family has ended his own life and alot of heartbroken people
> 
> Why people have the need to stir sh!t on twitter is beyond me


Even if it aint true man, something has seriously wrong got into his head. If it is true, i hope the family are left to deal and sort it out themselves because we all know what them bastarding papers are like.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Whatever is was it brought him down pretty quick. I assumed he'd been threatened with some gay outing maybe, but this makes more sense - his family possibly wasn't his.

Poor fvcker.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

very sad, i was lucky enough to meet him down in st tropez a few years ago on a beach he happend to be on the closest set on sunbeds. very good chap .


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

If this is the case I hope his slag misses doesn't see a penny of his cash and it goes to his real family or a charity.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

TBH it kind of makes sense. Being outed as gay is nothing anymore.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I feel so sorry for his kids


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

fukin cnut that duncan even if its not true he's still a cnut


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I dont think he was a bummer


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

If the kid, that he thought was his for 13 years wasnt his and his wife was cheating on him then i can see how a man would feel like he had nothing to live for.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Rick89 said:
 

> I feel so sorry for his kids


so do i if he has any


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Sadly I live near chester and the new rumour is that the Sun News paper had contacted Gary the Saturday night to tell him they are busting him for having a gay relationship when he was at Everton either way very sad.


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

tbf i think its all just rumours off a small minority of people who want to try and get some attention cus there tiny cocked little [email protected], who only leave there room to spongebath there mothers!!! Only one person will ever know why they did it and he ain't here to answer ( R.I.P), there just trying to soil a good mans name...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> *Sadly I live near chester* and the new rumour is that the Sun News paper had contacted Gary the Saturday night to tell him they are busting him for having a gay relationship when he was at Everton either way very sad.


sorry to hear about that pal


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> sorry to hear about that pal


its ok I'm coping


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> its ok I'm coping


we are here for support should you need it


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> we are here for support should you need it


cheers dude


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Sadly I live near chester and the new rumour is that the Sun News paper had contacted Gary the Saturday night to tell him they are busting him for having a gay relationship when he was at Everton either way very sad.


Wouldn't surprise me, nothing is too low for that scummy rag.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

i cant see an affair lasting for 13+ years tbh. they would have been found out before now....

or if you are having an affair, theres normally circumstances on why they cant be together, so you would think that they would get rid of the circumstances after an affair for that long.

just my opinion though i suppose


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if gary speed was doing something very naughty (criminal) then fair enough but if he wasnt then the rumor mill on twitter should STFU and show a bit of respect for both gary speed and his family.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

The whole gay thing seems to be turning up a lot. I've heard through the grape vine he was paying for sex (not straight sex) clearly though we will never know and i wish his family all the best.

I do feel its only natural for people to speculate as to what happened because it is so suspicious, i dont feel there is anyone here trying to make a good man look bad, instead... just find some answers.

RIP


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cant see him killing himself over secretly loving the cock. flinty copes with it well enough


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> cant see him killing himself over secretly loving the cock. flinty copes with it well enough


Rob is suffering tho


----------

